# Waterfowl jacket



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

I know i am asking about a lot of product and I apologize. After season 2 I am wanting to invest more into season 3 as I found this hobby to be great. 

Now I want a jacket for the colder months, I walk/bike a lot and don’t want just a thick jacket that makes me sweat. However I also want to lay out in snow and wind once I get to my spot. 

Suggestions?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Sitka......period

Especially being a foot soldier.. Keeps you warmer for half the weight..

The Duck Oven is my favorite. The Fahrenheit jacket would be another great option. However, those are for dry conditions. 

My combo is the heavy weight hoody paired with The Fahrenheit vest and when it gets really cold, I put my Duck Oven on as my outer. If there’s precipitation then I put my Delta Wading jacket on.

The Hudson would be a great late season option, it’s got insulation in the torso and it’s 100% Gore-Tex. 

My brother seems to really like the layout jacket. Insulated and Gore-Tex

The Dakota hoodie ( water resistant DWR) would be a great option for mid to late season especially if you paired it with the medium weight zip T and a Fahrenheit vest. 

The Delta wading jacket is the perfect Early, mid and late season precipitation barrier. It’s 100% Gore-Tex and a windbreaker but, it’s not insulated so, you would want some thing like the duck oven underneath it to keep you warm . 

I like my combo set because it covers me for every climate condition during the season. 

Buy once cry once........ Sitka


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I like my Sitka Delta wading jacket. I have an older Herters wading jacket that I use the liner from, and just put the Sitka jacket over the top. I found one brand new on KSL for $270. Beats spending the $400 they want retail. I looked at the Cabelas Northern Flight line, and it looked as cheap as its price tag (~$160ish). Didn't like the Drake stuff either and it was around $250. Finding the Sitka jacket was probably lucky, but I have loved using it...granted haven't really got to test it out in any nasty weather yet with the constant high pressure we've had since the beginning of Dec! It has pit zips too, so you can dump heat. I would rather layer than get a big parka, and with waders on the wading jacket is great. If I were strictly field hunting, I'd want to go with a standard parka, but out in the marsh with waders, the jacket has been excellent.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A hoodie pretty much gets me through the entire season. It has to be super cold or wet before a jacket or coat goes on.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> A hoodie pretty much gets me through the entire season. It has to be super cold or wet before a jacket or coat goes on.


I agree Rob. Hoodie gets me through 90% of the season. When it's raining or super cold or laying in a field, guess what, my Cabelas bibs and jacket keep me perfectly warm. Have never had the need for Sh!tka and have put that money to gear. You know, gear to help me offset being able to bag half the birds as I would have if I only had Sh!tka. Besides, not sure if I will ever be one of those "elitists", even if I had money I wanted to waste on it. They don't even make their crap in a 4xl!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

It makes me laugh every time somebody talk $hit on Sitka and when they do finally get some their eyes become open to a whole New World. 

If you want to stay warmer and dryer than everybody else for half the weight in clothing as everybody else, Sitka hands down. 
Besides, public land birds are harder then laying in a private field. 

I don’t slack on any of my gear but, I can afford it. I don’t need to take money out of my retirement or 401(k) or anything. I just save my money and buy what I want.

They just hate us because they ain’t us.

#beenkillinlimitsabout15yearslongerthenyou

- sincerely, more than generous elitist -


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't speak to Sitka outerwear, as I don't own any because I had a pretty solid gear system in place already. I'm sure their stuff is amazing, but you can also find very competent gear for a fraction of the price. For example, my shell is from Browning, and is also Gore-Tex Pro (triple layer) and I got it for $99 on sale at their outlet. Matching Gore-Tex Pro bibs were $79, and then I bought the puffy down liner that zips in to the shell for another hundred bucks. Watch for sales and good deals and you can find some great stuff out there. My favorite piece of hunting clothing I own and hands down what I get the most use out of is a nice set of breathable, wicking, warm thermal top and bottoms. Mine happen to be Under Armour, but there is all sorts of options out there. 

With that set up, and proper layering prior to my outerwear, I hunt everything from early season to the negative teens and stay warm and dry. Honestly though, I'm like a few guys on here, in that most of the time I get by with a good hoodie or sweater unless there is precipitation. I prefer less bulk for shooting, walking, etc. 

I'm not saying this to bash Sitka. I'd definitely wear the stuff if it was given to me or I had a sweet hookup on it. And I frequently daydream about saving up for a pair of their waders, but just can't ever talk myself into it because some other piece of gear or gun always wins out in my mind. But I wanted to to show that you can get a decent setup without spending $500-$1000 on outerwear. If you want to go that route, I'm sure you'd be happy. But if you can't go that route, don't be discouraged thinking you won't be okay with something else.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> It makes me laugh every time somebody talk $hit on Sitka and when they do finally get some their eyes become open to a whole New World.
> 
> If you want to stay warmer and dryer than everybody else for half the weight in clothing as everybody else, Sitka hands down.
> Besides, public land birds are harder then laying in a private field.
> ...


Oh lord..., point proven. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I have been using the Roger elite tough man waders for the past 4 seasons and like them 1600 gram boot and 5M neoprene. We just bought two brand new pair of them and the Drake refuge 3.0 wading jackets with the zip out liner and have to say I like being able to shed the layer to stay cooler on a walk in and the outer water proof shell is very light. This setup is used mainly for boating in but works well in a walk in and am into all of it for about $450.00 each. That is the cost for the cheapest Sitka jacket or maybe the hoodie, I really don't know. I do know it is keeping us warm and dry all day long no matter what the conditions are and will last for 4-6 years maybe longer if you take care of them and store them right. 

I will say the waders are not to fun in the early season 70 degree weather. But we usually don't start getting to serious about hunting until it is cold enough to kill the mosquitos and horse fly's. If we did we would buy some breathable waders probably. 

Sitka is some real nice gear BUT not to easy on the wallet in my opinion. I can afford it just can't justify what the stuff costs. I'm sure you could spend upwards of 2K to be setup like GF.  

With that said get what you think you can afford. This sport has got you hooked don't go hungry from the addiction.

fnf


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > It makes me laugh every time somebody talk $hit on Sitka and when they do finally get some their eyes become open to a whole New World.
> ...


You prove my point every time you call/text one of us fishing for information about where to hunt then drop back off the radar again. All take and no give.

You also proved my point again when you condescendingly bashed me for my opinion on Sitka further revealing your vendetta for me When the guy was asking for suggestions on gear.

Geez, you still butt hurt you didn't get an invite to shoot those geese on the last day of duck season last year?

You further prove my point that you can't be trusted With good public land hot spots when you phucked me on the spur. Going right to the spot I told you I was going to in to morning. For someone who had very little experience on the spur especially in unit six just coincidentally showed up to the very spot I told you about the night before three hours before shooting late? Give me a break. That's why my circle small.

You were too nervous to take your new boat out on the spur so I go run it with my boat and relay all sorts of information to you and then you were like a ghost in the wind never to be heard of again? Like what is that Robert?

Like me saving you from buying a boat that you admitted ran like $hit but, you still wanted to buy it?

You've had a beef with me ever since last year's duck season closer when you didn't get the invite to go shoot geese that we were completely rolling the dice on.

No, you did exactly what you should have done. Shoot ducks one last time with your boy just the 2 of you instead of hanging out with three other foul mouthed guys and potentially not shooting anything

So save me that pathetic "oh Lord" Nonsense


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Oh lord.... 😂😂😂

Nate, I’m done with your teen girl drama. 

You wanna throw false accusations out here and make up stories then god bless. Proves what a little tool you are. 

You’ve had NO problems shooting birds in my PRIVATE fields. Have dozens of photos to prove it. No give?? Hell I’ve only been on 3-4 good shoots with you. 

You acted this same way all extended last year calling me a Nigg when I sent ya pics of geese I shot and you couldn’t go when I offered. Your last shoot, I was happy for ya but guess ya couldn’t take the same style of “good job” in return lol. You acted like a girl!

Just proves my point. You’re all drama Nate. You are oblivious to so much in this world. Including how you treat others. I was done with you at the spur after you got so butt hurt thinking I “stole” your spot. I had been telling you I was going there for over a week. It was HUNDREDS of yards from your pin marking “NATES island. HUNDREDS of yards!! I had NO idea that’s where you were going. Hell, when I did, I told ya to come back, I’d leave. Whatever dude. I was the one giving you water level updates all early season. Hell, you even dropped your swan where ya wound up. Good job!

I’ve never went to any of the few “Nate’s spots” since walking out of em with ya. Why would I? Shooting plenty without you or your “secret” spots everyone knows at FB. Hell, never even had my boat on FB (Nathan’s Bay) once this season lol. 

I’m done with your I’m the duck god attitude and got it more than done on my own without going to Nathan’s bay or Nathan’s spur. 

Have a good rest of the season.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Oh lord.... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Nate, I'm done with your teen girl drama.
> 
> ...


That is a flat out lie dude! I've hunted out of your fields 2 Times, so yeah, show me the dozens of pictures to prove it that is laughable. You've got to be out of your mind. If that were the case then where are the dozens of photos on my end? Don't you think I would have the same photos on my phone? Try and salvage your reputation all you want. I don't care but I don't just make up lies like that one you just did. Come on, let's see them?? Where are these dozens of photos?

I told you numerous times that I could not hunt during the week because I work. I can only hunt on the weekends and i I told you numerous times that I could not hunt during the week because I work. I can only hunt on the weekends and And as if it went through one ear and out the other you would call me the next day to invite me and it would be Wednesday. You knew I couldn't hunt but you would invite me anyways just to say that you invited me. Give me a break I even told you. I can't hunt during the week.

And as if it went through one ear and out the other you would call me the next day to invite me and it would be Wednesday. You knew I couldn't hunt but you would invite me anyways just to say that you invited me. Give me a break I even told you. I can't hunt during the week.

Then when we would set up a Hunt on the weekend. You would go pound the field out the day before and then text me pictures about it and say "well you can still come up if you want?" Give me a break, why would I want to go hunt a field the day after you pounded it. Because you think I'm a fool that's why.

I've taken you on more successful hunt then you have taken me on your private field which has been only two times. I don't care one bit about hunting your private fields. I do just fine on public land the only thing I care about is you stabbing me in the back every time I turn around

I've taken you on more successful hands than you have taken me on your private field which has been only two times. I don't care one bit about hunting your private fields. I do just fine on public land, the only thing I care about is you stabbing me in the back every time I turn around 
Dozens of pictures get real dude come on post them up!

Trust me, your ignorance is so meaningless to me that I was just letting all this slide. go ahead and ask Rob. But when you sit there and condescendingly bash me for something you know nothing about I said screw it. I'm gonna tell his guy how I really feel I guess..


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Trust me, your ignorance is so meaningless to me that I was just letting all this slide. go ahead and ask Rob. But when you sit there and condescendingly bash me for something you know nothing about I said screw it. I'm gonna tell his guy how I really feel I guess..


Oh Lord Nate.....

And you again were assuming I was directing anything at you lol. Nathan was not even on my mind when I was giving my opinion on a form...

Still think Sh!tka is a waste of money!! Nate or no Nate, has absolutely NOTING to do with NATE.... That is MY opinion regardless of anyone....Such a big head...&#8230;

I'm not dragging Rob into this, he's one HELL of a nice guy.

Have a good rest of the season!!


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I always have a hoodie on. I have 2 jackets from cabelas, one light weight and the other really warm, I layer if needed. Neither was too pricey. Down here in southern Utah I usually don't need the jackets too much.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good grievance counselor??


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, your ignorance is so meaningless to me that I was just letting all this slide. go ahead and ask Rob. But when you sit there and condescendingly bash me for something you know nothing about I said screw it. I'm gonna tell his guy how I really feel I guess..
> ...


 He is one hell of a nice guy, too nice in my opinion but don't think for a second that we don't share the same feelings. You know, we do hunt every weekend together.

I guess I'm just more vocal.

It's easy to have a negative biased opinion when you know nothing about a product. I'm not trying to convert you to Sitka, I mean you don't see me talking $hit on your Kmart clothing.

I'm still waiting for you to prove to me in the rest of the world that I've hunted with you dozens of times.

We're still trying to make sense of all that bold talk just before the season started when the three of us were group messaging each other and you sat there claiming "now that my son is gone, I'm gonna be calling you guys a lot this season and getting you on my fields" I knew it was just bold talk. But the Spur incident definitely solidified everything for me.

I dropped you so much information on the spur and the second I did you turn into a ghost. Speaking of which both of us have given you quite a bit of public land information tell make you successful and still, whispers in the wind is all we get....

Like I said, I could care less about hunting your fields. I do just fine on public land. It's the stabbing me in the back is what I get butt hurt about..


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Kmart... Lol..... Have you ever tried Walmart Camo? It is so comfortable, warm, and protects against the weather wonderfully!! I prefer it over Kmart myself... 

Sorry my Kryptek shirt offended you so much hahaha. Guess I still got it done and not on Nate Bay or Nate Spur and even better, without the Nathan drama and in my “Kmart” clothes!!!! Never even went back to "Nate Island" after that day. Never will!!!! Probably could have even went with DI gear this year. Who cares?? You’re proving my whole point about your holier than thou personality cuz I have Sitka though so keep it up please. 


If you wouldn't have turned into such a girl and quit talking to me after that Nathan spur day instead of unjustly thinking the way you did, because I was within 300 yards of your pin, thinking I was “stealing Nathan Island” I would have happily taken you in the fields. You think too much of yourself if you think I was wasting any of my time "stabbing you". I promise to never post my own opinions on a thread here that you have posted on or post any contradictory opinions to what Nathan says. But were done. I've met, hunted with and taken several guys out this season that are MUCH less drama and will continue to do so.


I'm done Nate..... Have a wonderful rest of the season..... Good luck!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Let’s get 1 thing straight. I don’t care if you wear Sitka or Walmart, calling Sitka $hit is only opinion that you defend as truth. TRUTH is, Sitka is not crap. I to once was ignorant and talk smack on Sitka, I ended up buying some because the camo pattern blends in better than any other waterfowl camo on the market. Then once I started wearing it it was like a slap in the face after all those years talking smack on sitka. 

Nor, do I care about your private access. 
You’ll be in a world of hurt when you run out of private access and you know it. 

But who cares, that’s not what this is about. 

You f****d me on the spur, you did it intentionally, you got caught red handed, now your being called out on it. 

You know all this is true. You don’t even try to dispute it, it’s a typical response for someone to divert attention away from the wrong doing when you get caught red handed. In this case, you do nothing but, insult me to divert that attention..

Here’s how it went down.

You were too chicken to go run the spur because of your new boat and low water conditions. At the same time, I wanted to check it out for myself. So, I ran the spur in my boat all over. When I was done, I gave you a very detailed report regarding the spur. You admitted to me that you are not familiar with the spur and that you knew absolutely nothing about unit six. I gave you a little bit more of a rundown regarding the spur. That following weekend my brother and I went out and smashed two limits. I told you where I was and I said I was going back in the morning to do it again. I EVEN said to you, “come out and hunt with us”. You never responded with any more then “we’ll see” 

I told you I was going back in the morning to do it again and I said I was going to go even earlier then last time. The next morning, I launched 2.5 hours before shooting light for a 5 minute boat ride to the spot I said I was going back to, only to find a boat sitting there already??? I was the first boat out of the north launch so you came in form the other way. 

So, I went to a backup spot. Right around shooting light I text you asking if you came out on the spur because you said “you might go”. Being suspicious that was you I asked. You said you were on the spur. I waited 10 minutes to see if you would respond back and tell me where you ended up. After 10 minutes, I called you out, asking “was that you that I rode in on” you immediately called me a break then and gave me some Bull$hit excuse that you were trying to flash your lights at me to get me to come over when in fact when I rode in on you you turned your lights completely off. I have witnesses on my boat to confirm that was a lie. I chose not to jump your $hit about it because I’m such a nice guy.


I mean, come on dude, how dumb do you think I am. You knew nothing about unit six you’ve never been there, I told you I was going to that very spot in the morning and I told you I was going to go earlier. 

I got there an hour before boats usually start showing up and you got there even earlier than that? There’s no way you’re gonna make me believe you just randomly showed up on the spur three hours before shooting lake and drove to the exact same spot that I said I was going to be hunting in the morning just coincidentally.

I mean, if the boot fits right? 
Go ahead, the spur. It’s public land. I never said you couldn’t. But, that was a Dick move on your part

But, it’s not only that. You’re always shady when me and Rob ask you about conditions elsewhere but, you sure like it when we give you information. 

You f****d me intentionally, you downplayed it hoping I wouldn’t notice so that you can F**k me another time when you need too. 

You haven’t been hunting waterfowl long enough for one of your friends to f**k you over but, when it happens, you’ll remember this and then you’ll know. 

You’ve been acting like a snob ever since last season when you didn’t get an invite on that public land goose shoot. I can read between the lines, I’m not an idiot.

However, I was just gonna let all this slide and just be done with you and just let you go off into your own little world until your condescending remarks bashing me about my Sitka. We all know that’s what you were thinking.. 
There’s a lot more telling signs of your animosity towards me and that I can get into but, I think you get the picture.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Good god, take it to the playground!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> Let's get 1 thing straight. I don't care if you wear Sitka or Walmart, calling Sitka $hit is only opinion that you defend as truth. TRUTH is, Sitka is not crap. I to once was ignorant and talk smack on Sitka, I ended up buying some because the camo pattern blends in better than any other waterfowl camo on the market. Then once I started wearing it it was like a slap in the face after all those years talking smack on sitka.
> 
> Nor, do I care about your private access.
> You'll be in a world of hurt when you run out of private access and you know it.
> ...


Oh lord, Whatever Nate.... &#128514;&#128514;

I quit hunting the spur after you had your little conspiracy theory melt down youre exhibiting right here right now. I moved on. Never even hunted FB. So tell me what intel you gave me to get on the divers this year?? You didn't. This was not the year for me to put up with your drama and games. I moved on. Maybe you should too??

Say what you want. I'll go to my grave swearing on my children's lives I never had any intention of "stealing your spot" wth do ya think i offered to move and I never even went back??

Grow up dude.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

You know it’s the truth. That’s why every response from you is the way it is. “Whatever Nate” you don’t have anything good to come up with. I get it, I would be the same way if I got caught F*****g someone over but, I don’t put myself in the situations to begin with. 

Still waiting for you to post up all these “dozens” of photos of me in your fields. 

I’m gonna need dates on those photos to so I can show you the photos of where I actually was.

By the way, you didn’t quit hunting the spur (and you shouldn’t) because, you rode your boat by where I was out there hunting one day about 3 weeks later. I glassed you up with my binoculars, you were running solo and your dog was standing on the deck. More lies..


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I gave you a detailed rundown of the spur that you openly admitted you knew little about. We have shown you good places on Turpin to hunt. We took you on an “ok” hunt that you thought was a bomber hunt on the north side revealing potential future hunt. I even invited you a couple days later to go shoot mallards with me and Rob and you turned me down because you said you were missing too much work. I’m so glad you didn’t because that place is my absolute top secret spot. I dodged a bullet there.
Yeah the only time you would ever invite me to your field was during the middle of the week when you knew I was working and I even told you that. Like I said, on the rare occasion where you would invite me on the weekend you would go pound the field out the day before and then I would decline to come hunt the next day. I know when to waste my time and when not to 

The point is these are public land places So don’t let you kitty get hurt when you aren’t getting an invite every week because you don’t have a clue what goes in to finding good quality public land hunting. There’s a reason why circles stay small. If I wanted to go out and hunt just to bull$hit with people I wouldn’t be so invested into it.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Well thank you for all the input guys! I own Sitka for big game and am a fan, but not opposed to other brands either. I will look into some options. 

Another question: 

Can we all get that pin and have a party on the last day of the season? 😂😂


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> We have shown you good places on Turpin to hunt. We took you on an "ok" hunt that you thought was a bomber hunt on the north side revealing potential future hunt. I even invited you a couple days later to go shoot mallards with me and Rob and you turned me down because you said you were missing too much work. I'm so glad you didn't because that place is my absolute top secret spot. I dodged a bullet there.
> Yeah the only time you would ever invite me to your field was during the middle of the week when you knew I was working and I even told you that. Like I said, on the rare occasion where you would invite me on the weekend you would go pound the field out the day before and then I would decline to come hunt the next day. I know when to waste my time and when not to
> 
> The point is these are public land places So don't let you kitty get hurt when you aren't getting an invite every week because you don't have a clue what goes in to finding good quality public land hunting. There's a reason why circles stay small. If I wanted to go out and hunt just to bull$hit with people I wouldn't be so invested into it.


Nate, October 20th ish, 24th and 31st then I think I may have ran the spur one time early November is what I recall. I know from nov 9th on I had NO reason to run the spur. That's it buddy. I know I'm the only guy in Utah running an excel with a yellow lab for gods sake lol. Keep your conspiracy theories going. 95% of this years divers never even came from anywhere you hunt. But I'm sure you think they were at the spur and at your island. I had my best season yet and was not Nate's secret spots, but places I found and know. Keep thinking everyone needs ya.

Everyone knows they can pull sleds out on Turpin. No secret. Everyone knows if the north flats. No secret. Guess what, never went there, didn't need em and didn't want to see me there to get your theories brewing.

Busted my ass getting on other late season fields. Again, not worrying about it.

Sorry when geese were hitting the fields I wasn't gonna let one of the 50 other groups of guys targeting geese out here make a move on em in the next field over waiting till the weekend. They were coming in, I was making a move and I invited you guys, you couldn't go. I'm sorry but they were honest offers if for some reason you could. You've hunted plenty of week days in the past. I was giving honest offers and you were being such a tool getting all pissed. Thought maybe you understood moving when they are there, but again, another conspiracy theory of ****ing Nate over. Such a good guy!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, the whole conspiracy theorist gag. Haven’t heard that one. Now your starting to sound like a Democrat, and I know that ain’t true.

The basic point is you f***d me knowingly and willingly. 
That’s it, your willingness to screw me over and then getting butt hurt when you don’t get an invite. Then you just randomly being all reclusive. Almost bipolar text back-and-forth every day for a couple weeks and then disappear for a couple months. That’s all this is about. And the timing always seems like it’s right after we/I give you certain information whatever that may be. 

Has nothing to do with “you needing me” whatever that is.
It has nothing to do with whether or not you’ve had a good season. 
Has nothing to do with your camo selection.
Has nothing to do with your private access.



No secrets out of Farmington but, definitely some that you didn’t know about. 

There are times where I absolutely do hunt during the week but, those are 100% random. My boss will come to randomly on say Wednesday and say we’re taking the next 2 days off for vacation. I get very little heads up on a lot of my weekdays off with most of them being the day before heads up. I even told you about that last year when we went over this. 
It’s a little insulting to me that you offer invites on days you know I can’t go but, then you give me nothing but a cold shoulder when you don’t get an invite on some top-secret quality public land hunting. 

Just so you know, I don’t even invite my own brothers on some of my public land hunting trips. So don’t feel like you’re getting any special treatment.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good for you! Now move on. 

Good bye.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

To the OP...

“IF” you choose to get Sitka, let me know.

Get ahold of me and I will get you 40% off whatever you want except for waders.

Not even we elitist get discounts on their waders.

Only for the OP though, for high jacking his thread..


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’m smart enough to take advantage when an opportunity presents itself:
UBB, I have all the honker hunting gear you would ever need and I am off during weekdays!
PM me all you want!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

P.S. The comment I made yesterday was to hopefully lighten the mood.
I hope you both can pick up the pieces of your friendship and put them back together.


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

get something made with gore-tex and layer up as needed.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I layer up because I often ride my peddle bike or paddle out. Polypro long sleeve zip T, Pendleton wool shirt. Side note, I went to high school in a small town in northern California, one of five kids, school teacher salary. One of the well-to-do kids got to wear Pendleton shirts to go hunting with his dad on a private club. I could do neither. So now I wear a Pendleton every day I hunt, and feel very fortunate to do so. Anyway, polar fleece pullover, then a Browning camo hoodie I picked up in Morgan this year for $60. I avoid hunting in rain, only hunt in light snow so don't need Gortex stuff. A parka and bibs for the ice. Nat Gear, now almost 20 years old.

So, where's a good spot on the Spur?;-)


----------

